# LGB Sumpter Valley valuation help



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

I would appreciate some help from any UK members, and I know there are quite a lot that check this forum?
I bought the engine from a UK dealer about five years back and as I now run mainly live steam I wondered what sort of price the market values this at now.
I can't imagine any more being made now so I guess it is, or will be something of a collectors item. On the 'down side' I know there was an aditional batch becane available in the States and some of these found there way to the UK so there were a few more around than when I bought mine.
The box has some minor damage but the engine is 'as new' Any ideas on what I should ask. Thanks for help.....Trevor


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi 

Looking on Ebay at completed auctions, this one didn't sell at $899.99 http://cgi.ebay.com/LGB-20892-Sumpt...s=66:4|65:3|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:200 

While this similar Loco sold for $611.10 http://cgi.ebay.com/Uintah-Mallet-L...s=66:4|65:3|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:200 

Hope this helps 

Randy


----------



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Randy, 
Trevor


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

I picked up an LGB 22892 Sumpter Valley Steam Loco w/MTS for $740 back in February. You never really know what something will go for. Just depends on the right time and what someone is willing to bid for it. 
Steve


----------



## gtrainman (Jan 5, 2008)

main131,

Actually your SV Mallet in the photo looks like one off the FIRST run #250's it's the 2089?.120 loco.
There were only 500 of those ones made, so you may get a good price since it was a limited run.
That one (yours in the photo) has metalish type side rods were the newer #250 ones I believe came with plastic side rods and a gray smoke box and red window frames in the cab.
The last one of those sold for nearly $1600.00 months back if my memory is still correct. It was barely used.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

I paid $950 incl. shipping, for my Sumpter Valley, about a year ago.
JimC.


----------



## gtrainman (Jan 5, 2008)

BTW, 

I forgot to mention that the Limited Edition run of SV 250's were made and assembled in Germany.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

When asking about rolling stock, it is a good idea to list the part number when known. 

The latest 22892 came with MTS and sound, but sold for much less than the original 20892. 

The used market seems to follow the same trend, the earlier model is worth more as most feel it was made better, side rods metal vs plastic, etc.


----------

